# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Concatenation deux champs en jsp

## mghari11

bonjour tous le monde
SVP je veux concatener 2 colonnes  nom et prnom dans une seule colonne appeler par exemple Annalyste programeur et faire afficher dans une tableau
comment faire dans 

resulset rs ="select nom ,prenom ....." 
et dans 
<td><%=rs.getString("nom")></td>
merci

----------


## Mengu georges

Tout simplement



```
<td><%=rs.getString("nom")+rs.getString("prenom")></td>
```

----------


## mghari11

::yaisse2:: merci  Mengu georges ::king:: 
oui effectivement il faur faire un +  ::king::

----------

